# cod2mp_s.exe has stopped working



## nerdo13 (Aug 16, 2007)

I just got a new computer. 

AMD athlon 62 Dual Core processor 5000+ 2.6ghz
3 gig DDR2 ram
ATI Radeon X1650 pro 512mb video card
Windows vista home premium 32-bit
direct X 10

I installed COD2. Single player works fine. But multiplayer doesn't. Whenever i load multiplayer, it goes to a black screen, then back to desktop saying "cod2mp_s.exe has stopped working." I have checked numerous forums, websites, even activision. According to other forums, the problem lies with my sound card. I don't have one, i just have the internal one that came with the computer. Realtek high def audio codec. When i disable the sound card, mp runs, but crashes a minutes later and gives me the same error.

I have tried the run as admin and the compatibility thing and neither work. Other people have the same audio card as me and it works for them. So what the heck is going on?


----------



## nerdo13 (Aug 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## nerdo13 (Aug 16, 2007)

also. on the compatibility tab of the shortcut properties, it wont let me check the "run as administrator" box under the privilege level section. Why not?


----------

